# Progressive Insurance Sucks?



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

So my insurance policy is up for renewal in February, I currently have Metropolitan, I thought I give Progressive a look. I went online and got a quote for three cars with unbelievable coverages and $300 deductibles for $750 less a year than Metropolitan. I had two claims in last 5 years, once got hit by a deer on way to work no surcharge paid deductible and one accident which I appealed the surcharge and was removed from my KQ, no points. So after I am ready to pay for the policy online by quote jumped from $952 to $1500!!!!!!! for a six month policy, now $500+ more than Metropolitan. I called them and they said that even though the accidents were not my fault its a predictor of future crashes and they can charge me more.I can't believe that they are allowed to this in Mass, the other companies aren't doing this. I told them to screw, I just wondered if anyone else had problems with them or heard complaints. I googled Progressive Insurance complaints and came up with dozens of horror stories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I have Safety Insurance, never had a problem and get a multi-car discount. Then again, both my wife and I are Step 9 drivers.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I switched to Liberty Mutual from Commerce Ins. 6 months ago. I had such significant savings I doubled some of my coverage and still saved over $600 dollars.

Liberty Mutual also gives discounts to members of Police Unions that are in their program. They also give discounts if you are a College Alumni if your school has a program with them. They also give a discount to all Veterans.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I have Safety Insurance, never had a problem and get a multi-car discount. Then again, both my wife and I are Step 9 drivers.


Same here but Progressive hits you for accidents that are not your fault. Its whacky!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> I've had Arbella for years, and never ever ever had a problem with them


I had Arbella for years also, but my agent dropped them because some sort of rating system changed their rating.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

mtc said:


> (she stops at that sign NOW!)


 Imagine me clapping since the smiley doesn't want to work.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I had arbella until they called me and accused me of being in an accident that I wasnt even in the state when it occured. They told me it was a bad accident and there was a small child injured. Police fire ems everyone there. When I asked for the other vehicle's information they told me they could not tell me that. After about three months of going back and forth with them I finally get a hearing at the registry. The arbella rep tells me I should just admit to it. anyway the registry found me not responsible and the next day I dropped Arbella and went to Liberty Mutual. I have them for everything now.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have Arbella now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Commerce, no probs. I'd offer that the agent is just as important as the policy.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Commerce, no probs. I'd offer that the agent is just as important as the policy.


FWIW, the majority of accidents I book where the "other guy" doesn't have a license, Commerce is the insurance of choice for the unlicensed many. I've been with Hanover for awhile with no problems.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

All you veterans and no one with USAA. Am I the only one? When I was up in Mass I started out with Metropolitan which was nothing to complain about. But, I finally realized USAA had them beat by much $$. Just sayin...

Their banking and credit card rates are tough to beat too.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I just switched from GEICO to California Casualty, and my rates were cut in half. They give LEO's their employee discount, so it makes a huge difference. Not sure if you guys have them up there though...


----------

